# Terrible accident



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Yesterday I took my sweet Starla for a walk to the dog park. It was a beautiful sunny day and she was being her usual sunny self. We got there and there was another dog, smaller than her, looked like a spaniely thing. She hasn’t been well socialized yet (only knows our other dog who is too arthritic to go on a walk) and I thought it would be the perfect opportunity. She has seen other dogs on our walks and not really reacted and I watched him as we were walking up. He looked at her but kept doing his own thing so I though perfect! I took her in the dog park, through the metal gates and was talking to her, kicking a ball that had been left there and the other dog started to come over in a very friendly way, not a beeline or aggressive stance at all. She freaked out as soon as she realized he was there and ran as hard as she could right back to the gate, but she didn’t stop. She ran as hard as she could at the metal bars and flipped up like a cartoon, falling down and screaming. She couldn’t stand up. I called my husband to come get us and we went straight to the vet. They kept her all afternoon and did X-rays and tests. She has a concussion. 😭 she still can’t stand up. She came home last night so we could monitor her, and she’s back at the vet today for further monitoring. The vet does expect her to make a full recovery and says her inability to stand is because of her concussion. I feel so wracked with guilt even though everybody says I couldn’t have predicted it. My heart is broken. I’m still waiting to hear from the vet today.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh that is terrible! I'm so sorry this happened and hope that she makes a full recovery. Having had several concussions myself, I can speak from experience to the lack of coordination one experiences afterwards. She could have injured some muscles in her neck or back when she it the gate or flipped. That happened to me the last two times I had what equestrians call an "unplanned dismount." Ice packs, ibuprofen and chiropractor visits got me back on my feet. I hope it's that simple for your pup.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh gosh, Ellen, that's terrible! I'm so sorry for Starla and you and your family. Thank goodness the prognosis is good.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm so so sorry! Wishing her a quick recovery. It absolutely couldn't be predicted. When Misha was little he ran into a glass door and hit it HARD. He was fine but I shudder to think about how easily he could have been injured. Most puppies have accidents like this. No way you are to blame. You were just unlucky.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you for the kind words. I’m hopeful today, yesterday I was so devastated that I couldn’t function. My vet consulted with a neurologist across town so I do feel good about that. They’re going to re X-ray her neck to make sure they didn’t miss anything.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh nooo! I am so sorry. That sounds like a total freak accident.  They happen all the time with puppies. Luckily, they are very resilient.

I’ve had multiple concussions, and two involved whiplash. It’s very possible her neck is extremely sore right now or will be in the coming days.

I will be thinking of you and Starla. It sounds like she’s in good hands.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh no! That must have been terrifying to watch.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How terrifying! It sounds as though your vet has things well in hand, and is doing everything right. I hope things begin to improve soon.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, I'm so sorry and poor Starla, such a terrifying experience compounded by having a prolonged stay at the vet. It sounds like Starla is getting excellent care at the vet's. I hope she is home soon and back to normal quickly. (((HUGS)))

Given this experience, you might want to contact a qualified dog trainer to help her with her problem. Her reaction followed by concussion and treatment at the vet may have exacerbating the problem. Not something you could have foreseen. Especially if you notice she becomes fearful of other dogs.

Edited to add - do you have Starla in a class at a dog training facility - there might be someone there who can help you and can introduce Starla to appropriate dogs to help socialize her to other dogs in a positive experience.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I would still find a vet chiropractor.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Michigan Gal said:


> I would still find a vet chiropractor.


I was thinking that too. There's one here that sets up at a pet food store once a month. 
$40 - $50 a session. With the knowledge in their fingers, it's like a second opinion to an X-ray.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll fourth a good vet chiropractor. If you talk to dog sports folks, you should be able to get a good recommendation.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh no! I know how you're feeling because Basil ran headfirst into dry wall around ~12 weeks old. I felt aweful because I amped her up to chase the ball, but by the time she put on the breaks all I heard was _thunk_. It was like how Will-e Coyote on Loony Toons ran into the wall. No concussion, but it took time to forgive myself.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Unfortunately Starla had problems with her vertebrae. We decided to end her suffering. My poor sweet Starry Nights is gone.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry Ellen


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I wish I could wrap you up in a hug right now. Rest in peace, Starla. We will miss you, sweet poodle.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG, my heart goes out to you, this is so sad. I'm so sorry. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh I am so very sorry...


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

How tragic - Sending along big hug for you and for your family. I know that there is no way that this can be easy. Starry will be running for the rainbow bridge with no pain and there will always be a special place for the love.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Oh goodness, just seeing this now. I am so, so very sorry for your sweet girl and your loss.  Keeping you in my thoughts....


----------



## eeeeeek (Dec 13, 2020)

I am so sorry. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Oh dear. I am feeling very bad for you and Starla. She will be waiting for you on the rainbow bridge. Run free Starla.


----------



## Layla’smum (Dec 16, 2020)

Sending so much love and hugs. I’m so sorry to hear you have lost your beautiful baby. She will be running with flowers at rainbow bridge. Think of you


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

Oh no! How awful. I am so sorry. I was reading from the beginning and hoping for better news as I went a long so this shocked me to tears. So tragic.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

This is so heartbreaking. I'm so sorry the prognosis was so poor. I know it must have been an extremely hard decision. She and you will be in my thoughts. I hope you don't feel guilty in any way. This was truly a freak accident and it happens to the best of us, no matter how cautious.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh my gosh..,, I am SO, SO sorry... I had read through the earlier posts and had planned to respond and was so shocked and saddened to read you had to say “Goodbye” to Starla. I am so very sorry for your loss. Heartbreaking....😢


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh, I am so, so sorry. I'm sending prayers for you. Blessed be.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Oh no.  I'm so sorry. That's such an awful freak accident.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry. This is such a tragedy, a great loss. Hugs from Houston.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Aww, so heart breaking. Basil and I are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

OMG. How awful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh, this is so hard. Words can't help right now but your pain and grief resonates thru us all. Your beautiful, beautiful girl knows how much you love her and always will. 

Sending strength and comfort.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so desperately sorry. I know something of the shock and grief of losing a beloved dog to a sudden, senseless accident. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

I am so so sorry.


----------



## amead0703 (Dec 8, 2017)

I’m so sorry, I’m sat reading though with tears rolling down my face, l understand the pain and loss.
Please please please don’t blame yourself ( I’m only saying that as that’s the way l would feel) you only did what you thought was right and could not have predicted what could have happened. 
You only wanted her to have a nice experience with another dog, you did nothing wrong.
Sending lots of love and hugs.... [emoji174]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm have no words...I can only say how sorry I am for your loss.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you all for the kind words. My heart is shattered. I do feel guilt, my logical brain says not to, but I can’t stop “what if-ing”. I miss her desperately. She was such a joy and she had so very much potential.
Can I tell you how smart she was? We had her in our lives less than 3 months. She turned 20 weeks the day of her accident. She already knew how to sit, down, lay flat, shake, high five, high 10, sit up, go through a kid tunnel (something that came to be hilarious as she grew and the tunnel didn’t!). We were working on stay and she was getting it so quickly! She was starting to understand when we stopped on our walks she needed to sit unprompted. She never pulled on the leash, and would prance along right beside me, looking at my face to make sure she was doing right. Oh that’s something else she knew already, mira, or look at me. 

and she was so funny. Just a few nights ago we were reading books with our kids before bed like always.We sit on the floor and read 3 books. Starla made this challenging at times! But a few night ago she decided to hop up in my sons bed. My other sons it wouldn’t have bothered, but this one said no, get off my bed. She looked at him and flipped over for a belly rub. So he got her down and she hopped right back up in a flash. It was like she was made of spring. He told her to get down and she play bowed and smacked him. She knew she was being a clown and hammed it up for a good 10 minutes, hopping up and down and bowing and flopping over. The last couple of nights, our bedtime routine has been so boring.

I cry because of the whole life she didn’t get to live. She was going to be great, with her snooty snoot and her fancy prancy poodle self. I could go on and on.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I will have you in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Ellen. Tears are streaming down my face, Starla was so loved and so special. Many of us have been through similar events, and I hope we can give you some comfort.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I am heartbroken for you. She had a short but beautiful life. RIP, dear Starla. I hope you can forgive yourself—this was just a tragic accident.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

I am so sorry. Sending love and comfort your way.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your lovely pup in such a freak accident.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh no! Just seeing this thread Ellen. An unimaginable disaster... so sad for you and little Starla. 😢


----------



## Luna the Spoo (Dec 29, 2020)

Oh no, my heart is breaking for you. Please know that even though her life was cut tragically short, she knows how much she was loved and cared for by you and your family. You gave her a wonderful life in the time she was here. Rest easy sweet Starla🕊


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Such a tragic loss. I am so sorry. I’ll be thinking of you and your family, and remembering your lovely Starla.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Hope you and the kids can hang onto each other and the memories bring you comfort over time.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Starla lived every moment she was with you, and it sounded like she was a very happy girl; she knew her family loved her. Hold on tight to those good memories of love.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss. It was a tragic accident and there was nothing you could have done. Don’t blame yourself and allow yourself to grieve.


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

Oh my gosh. I’m so sorry! I know how hard it can be to lose a treasured member of your family especially when they are so young. She knew how much she was loved by you and your family. It’s important to take some time to grieve and don’t place blame on your self. It was a tragic accident that no one could have foreseen. I’m sending comfort and thoughts your way.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

There are no words
I know you feel guilty and are what iffing
Please forgive yourself and do not blame yourself
Accidents happen
I lost my first poodle Baby in a freak accident, I lost her to something so benign she slipped off a coach landed weird, ruptured a disk in her neck wthin hours she was completely paralyzed from the neck down.
I know now there wasn't a thing I could have done differently, I sincerely hope that you can eventually understand that too.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I am so sad to hear this - my heart goes out to you! Tragic beyond words...


----------



## Ireland999 (Jan 31, 2021)

Starla said:


> Yesterday I took my sweet Starla for a walk to the dog park. It was a beautiful sunny day and she was being her usual sunny self. We got there and there was another dog, smaller than her, looked like a spaniely thing. She hasn’t been well socialized yet (only knows our other dog who is too arthritic to go on a walk) and I thought it would be the perfect opportunity. She has seen other dogs on our walks and not really reacted and I watched him as we were walking up. He looked at her but kept doing his own thing so I though perfect! I took her in the dog park, through the metal gates and was talking to her, kicking a ball that had been left there and the other dog started to come over in a very friendly way, not a beeline or aggressive stance at all. She freaked out as soon as she realized he was there and ran as hard as she could right back to the gate, but she didn’t stop. She ran as hard as she could at the metal bars and flipped up like a cartoon, falling down and screaming. She couldn’t stand up. I called my husband to come get us and we went straight to the vet. They kept her all afternoon and did X-rays and tests. She has a concussion. 😭 she still can’t stand up. She came home last night so we could monitor her, and she’s back at the vet today for further monitoring. The vet does expect her to make a full recovery and says her inability to stand is because of her concussion. I feel so wracked with guilt even though everybody says I couldn’t have predicted it. My heart is broken. I’m still waiting to hear from the vet today.


such a scary experience - u am so sorry this happened to u both. stay close to her and provide lots of love, comfort and support. so hopeful she gets better soon ... maybe look into a doggie day carr where the other dogs have been assessed and its a more controlled environment ... ??? wishing u all the best ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

.. She passed away. Maybe you should read the whole thread before commenting.

You guys are in my thoughts. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So freaky an accident. No one could have foreseen it. I am so sad with and for you...


----------



## Tes Ingebritson (Oct 1, 2020)

My recommendation would be to get her healed, then have a pet chiropractor assure her neck isn't in some type of subluxation from the impact as well. That impact certainly will lock up nerves and healing to organs as well.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Tes Ingebritson said:


> My recommendation would be to get her healed, then have a pet chiropractor assure her neck isn't in some type of subluxation from the impact as well. That impact certainly will lock up nerves and healing to organs as well.


Please take the time to skim a thread before replying. Starla has passed away.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

@Starla ’s mom, I’m happy to close this thread at any time if you prefer. Just let me know. We’re all thinking of you and hoping you’re being kind to yourself as you grieve. I don’t want any new comments to make you hurt more than you’re already hurting, as well-meaning as they may be. Hugs.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thinking of you, your family, and your beautiful, sweet, funny Starla on this day and every day.


----------



## Klister Kid (Dec 9, 2020)

Starla said:


> Yesterday I took my sweet Starla for a walk to the dog park. It was a beautiful sunny day and she was being her usual sunny self. We got there and there was another dog, smaller than her, looked like a spaniely thing. She hasn’t been well socialized yet (only knows our other dog who is too arthritic to go on a walk) and I thought it would be the perfect opportunity. She has seen other dogs on our walks and not really reacted and I watched him as we were walking up. He looked at her but kept doing his own thing so I though perfect! I took her in the dog park, through the metal gates and was talking to her, kicking a ball that had been left there and the other dog started to come over in a very friendly way, not a beeline or aggressive stance at all. She freaked out as soon as she realized he was there and ran as hard as she could right back to the gate, but she didn’t stop. She ran as hard as she could at the metal bars and flipped up like a cartoon, falling down and screaming. She couldn’t stand up. I called my husband to come get us and we went straight to the vet. They kept her all afternoon and did X-rays and tests. She has a concussion. 😭 she still can’t stand up. She came home last night so we could monitor her, and she’s back at the vet today for further monitoring. The vet does expect her to make a full recovery and says her inability to stand is because of her concussion. I feel so wracked with guilt even though everybody says I couldn’t have predicted it. My heart is broken. I’m still waiting to hear from the vet today.





Starla said:


> Yesterday I took my sweet Starla for a walk to the dog park. It was a beautiful sunny day and she was being her usual sunny self. We got there and there was another dog, smaller than her, looked like a spaniely thing. She hasn’t been well socialized yet (only knows our other dog who is too arthritic to go on a walk) and I thought it would be the perfect opportunity. She has seen other dogs on our walks and not really reacted and I watched him as we were walking up. He looked at her but kept doing his own thing so I though perfect! I took her in the dog park, through the metal gates and was talking to her, kicking a ball that had been left there and the other dog started to come over in a very friendly way, not a beeline or aggressive stance at all. She freaked out as soon as she realized he was there and ran as hard as she could right back to the gate, but she didn’t stop. She ran as hard as she could at the metal bars and flipped up like a cartoon, falling down and screaming. She couldn’t stand up. I called my husband to come get us and we went straight to the vet. They kept her all afternoon and did X-rays and tests. She has a concussion. 😭 she still can’t stand up. She came home last night so we could monitor her, and she’s back at the vet today for further monitoring. The vet does expect her to make a full recovery and says her inability to stand is because of her concussion. I feel so wracked with guilt even though everybody says I couldn’t have predicted it. My heart is broken. I’m still waiting to hear from the vet today.


That is terrible. My previous panicked when I stopped at a neighbor's house; she knew the way back. My friends were looking after her before she bolted home (1.5 blocks). She ran through a busy intersection and stood in my front yard!! Two people in a VW bug stopped to make sure she was OK. She was.

I don't know the answers for these questions: 
Is there any chance you can identify the dog and therefore its owner? 
Do you have pet insurance.
Have you discovered other options that might be helpful for others?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh no Ellen, I just discovered this thread because of the Highlighted Posts email.

I am holding my chest, barely able to breathe in shock and sadness for you, and for your family. What a tragic accident and loss of your lovely Starla.

I fully agree, this is Not your fault at all. It has been so hard to socialize puppies during COVID for everyone. You and your family have been so very loving, and awesome, to dear beloved Starla. She had a beautiful life with you.
I am sending you love. Know that you are in my prayers.
I hope going back and reading some of these posts will let you know how very much we care 💗


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

OMG I can imagine your pain. So VERY sorry


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

So sorry for your loss, hold on to your beautiful memories of your time together and above all be kind to yourself 💕


----------



## Bellatheepoodle (Jan 14, 2021)

I am so sorry to hear how a trip to the dog park ended. My heart aches just thinking about Starla. My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

My heart aches for you and Starla, sending prayers 💕


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

Like kontiki, I just found this thread through a poodle forum highlighted threads forum. I'm so sorry. I wish you and your family peace during this very difficult time.


----------

